
The Future of NetNewsWire - tdurden
https://medium.com/bpxl-craft/the-future-of-netnewswire-8fc999387a8a
======
dewey
Very excited about this move, I was thinking about which reader to go for in
the past ([https://blog.notmyhostna.me/sad-state-of-rss-on-the-
mac/](https://blog.notmyhostna.me/sad-state-of-rss-on-the-mac/)) and now
settled on Reeder when they announced Reeder 4 last week and made the current
version free.

I’ll probably switch to NNW when it’s out, the developer seems very passionate
about the project which makes me a bit more confident in its feature than
Reeder.

I really like the part that Black Pixel played here, handing over the name and
app and letting him work on it.

------
torstenvl
I'm happy about this, and hope NNW becomes as good as it once was.

I've been pretty frustrated with Black Pixel, especially their lack of
communication about roadmaps. When a year had passed with no news on the
supposedly upcoming iOS app (2013 timeframe, when they moved to a new code
base and broke sync), I gave up on them as vaporware and moved to Reeder with
Inoreader as a syncing back end.

I'd love to have a reason to go back.

